

A Quine in Clojure - jgrant27
http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2009-09-18-203946_clojure_quine.html

======
cema
This is a reimplementation of a Scheme quine. It is slightly more verbose than
the Scheme version from wikipedia
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine_(computing)#Scheme_.28als...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine_\(computing\)#Scheme_.28also_valid_Common_Lisp.29))
because 'quote x is expanded to (quote quote) x. Contrariwise, lisps may
contract (quote quote) to 'quote, which is, for example, what Allegro CL 8.1
is doing.

According to <http://www.nyx.net/~gthompso/self_lisp.txt>, the original
implementation is attributed to Chris Hruska. Other lisp implementations
mentioned there tend to expand to clojure.core/seq and clojure.core/list in
Clojure; expansions usually work as quines in Clojure. This is an easy
exercise. :-)

------
WilliamLP
A reanimated zombie corpse of a dream that prints itself.

